# Handle template for Stanley 13-052 Plough Plane



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

I recently picked up a boxed 13-052 Plough Plane with a complete set of cutters. 









Although it's not very old I would like to replace the plastic tote with something more pleasing to the eye.
Does anyone know where I can find a template for this tote?
Thanks
Jim
For some reason the picture I have inserted will only appear upside down and I can't seem to fix it.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess I can trace around the plastic handle and create a template that way, provided I can get the correct angle for the attachment bolt.


----------



## bridgerberdel (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd recommend making it first in some cheap soft wood. Once you have your jigs worked out and understand the process well move on to the real wood. Walnut looks nice as a plane tote.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

Jim-
Lee Valley has templates for plane totes. Maybe you could adapt one for your purpose. Before I knew about the Lee Valley templates I would place the tote I wanted to copy on the glass of a Xerox (or other) copier and make a copy. For the angle of the fastener I'd find a snug fitting dowel that stuck out the top and bottom of the tote and copy that with the tote. If you had some grid paper to use in your copier then it would be easy to duplicate. Also rather than a straight strict copy think about how to modify what's there to make a custom fit to *your *hand.
chuck


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Re: "correct angle" 
It's 90 or least you should make it that way. Bore the shaft first, then align the present handle to the hole to trace the outline. Super-easy / always works for me.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Many thanks for all the very helpful suggestions here. I think I will now be able to create something more pleasing to the eye with these ideas.
Jim


----------

